# اذا كان الرب معنا فلماذا اصابتنا كل هذة (تاملاتي )



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2010)

*اهلا اصحابي 
مستغربين العنوان بتاع الموضوع ؟
عارفين مين قال كدة ؟  وقال العبارة دي لية ؟ 
طيب يا تري انت شايف ان دة تهكم علي الهنا لة كل المجد والكرامة ؟ ​**اصحابي 
تعالو معايا نشوف جدعون قال اية لربنا ​*[q-bible]*يا سيدي اسالك اذا كان الرب معنا فلماذا اصابتنا كل هذة واين كل عجائبة التي اخبرنا بها اباؤنا قائلين الم يصعدنا الرب من مصر والان قد رفضنا الرب وجعلنا في كف ميديان​*[/q-bible]
*​جدعون كان شاب صغير من شعب بني اسرائيل 
*
*قال كدة لربنا لية :-
اقولك 
ربنا لما خلص شعب بني اسرائيل من العبودية وانقذهم وشق البحر الاحمر ونجاهم 
حصل حوالي اربعين سنة هدوء وسلام ومفيش حروب ولا الم 
ولما الناس ارتاحت قوي المفروض انهم يعيشو حياة التقوي والصلاة لكن اللي حصل كان العكس 
حصل ان الناس عملوا الشر في عيني الرب واصبحوا يتجرعون الاثم كالماء 
زي انا وانت لما بنبقي من غير ضيق او تجربة فترة طويلة بدل ما نصلي ونشكر ربنا بننساة وبنحيد عن طرق الرب 
ومش بنفتكرة الا لما تيجي التجربة ونصرخ لية ​**تعالوا خليكوا معايا متزهقوش
خلينا في حدوتنا من سفر القضاة الاصحاح السادس ومتناموش مني
لما صنعوا الشر ربنا جازاهم بانة تركهم ليدي اعدائهم المديانين 
ايوة ربنا سابهم ليد مديان سبع سنين وكانت حالتهم يرثي لها بلدهم وخيراتها وارضهم ومواشيهم وزروعهم وكل شيء استولت علية ميديان​**وبعدين ربنا من حنانة ادبهم ولكن للموت لم يسلمهم 
جة في صورة ملاك 
كان جدعون صديقنا قاعد بيضرب حنطة مع ابوة يواش  علشان بيعملوها سرقة من وراء المديانين لكي ياكلو 
جالة ربنا بصورة ملاك وقالة *
[q-bible]*الرب معك يا جبار الباس​*[/q-bible]
*قام رد علية وقالة العبارة اللي هي عنوان موضوعنا دة 
حاجة مهمة قوي 
جدعون صديقنا استغرب 
انا شاب صغير وضعيف وفقير وقليل الحيلة والملاك بيقولي يا جبار الباس​*
*علشان كدة انا وانت مش لازم نستهين بقوتنا 
اصلها مش مننا 
قوتنا من ربنا 
لان ربنا رد علية وقالة​*[q-bible]                                                                                              فالتفت الية  الرب وقال لة اذهب بقوتك هذة وخلص اسرائيل من كف مديان  اما ارسلتك [/q-bible]

*متحسش انك ضعيف 
انت بربنا قوي قوووي وهتادر تنتصر بس ثق في كلام ربنا وقوتك الممنوحة منة​**شوف جدعون قال اية :-
فقال لة اسالك يا سيدي بماذا اخلص اسرائيل  ها عشيرتي هي الذلي في منسي​
*
*انا عارفة انكم بتزهقوا من الموضيع الطويلة 
بس كانت فرصة اني بقرا معاكم وانا بحضر الموضوع
في الاخر 
ربنا قال لجدعون انا معاك متخفش وجدعون طلب علامة او دليل من ربنا 
فذبح وصنع مذبحا وقدم امام الرب فقبلها الرب الذبيحة فكانت علامة لجدعون ان الرب معة وانة سيضرب المديانين وينتصر ويخلص شعبة 
حاجة تانية لما جه جدعون يختار ناس يحاربو معاة اختار عدد كبير ولكن ربنا قالة لالالالا مش كل دول انا عاوزك تختار الناس ومش مهم الكثرة 
دي حاجة نقف عندها ان مختارين الرب مش بالكثرة 
ولما  كان بيختار الناس ربنا قالة اعمل اختبار بسيط 
هنا نطلع ان ربنا لا يسر لا بفرس وخيول وان القوة مش بساقي الرجل وقوتة البدنية ولكنها قوتة الروحية 
وانا بشوف انة مش تهكم علي ربنا ولا حاجة لما نكلمة ونقولة لية حصل كدة 
لانة هو اللي قال هلما نتحاجج يقول الرب 
ولان كلنا اولادة صنيع يدية وغالين علية ولانة تاديباً يؤدبنا والي الموت لم يسلمنا​**سامحوني 
بحاول اشجع نفسي وادرس الكتاب تاني وابطل كسل وبشجع نفسي باني انزل موضوع باللي بدرسة حالياً وانا معاكم 
سلام المسيح 
اختكم  رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*كلام جميل اوي يا قمر*

*وتأملات روعه*

*ربنا يحميكي وانا بحب مواضيعك جدا*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2010)

*تامل راااائع يا راجعه بجد*
*انا اللي بشكرك انك بتشاركينا تاملاتك الجميله*
*استمري *
*ودايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الجميله*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*اولا بشكرك جدا ... وسعيد بختام موضوعك


بدراسه الكتاب وتشجيع نفسك


( حاجه جميله ورائعه جدا .. الرب يعطكى النعمه )


بالنسبه لموضوع حضرتك


( موضوع جميل وبه تأملات رائعه )


الآيه بتقول


انصفوا المظلوم اقضوا لليتيم حاموا عن الارمله هلم نتحاجج اش 1 17 18
فعلا نتحاجج معه بمحبه 

 نريد ان نتعلم الحوار مع الله

ولكن لازم نسلم أرادتنا ومشيئتنا له

أكرر شكرى للموضوع الجميل وننتظر المزيد

​*


----------



## Mason (11 فبراير 2010)

بجد تأملات روعة وانا شخصيا بستفاد 
ويارب كلنا نستفيد 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك 
خير​


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

اجتهاد رائع وتاملات جميلة راجعة 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
ويقويكى 

​


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2010)

*تأمل رائع*
*فى*
*موضوع شائك*


​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2010)

*تأملات رائعة عزيزتي*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

كتاباتك رائعة يا راجعا زيك تماما روعة في روعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (11 فبراير 2010)

تأمل جميل جدا ورائع ومعزى مثل كل مواضيعك انتى رائعة بحق ياراجعة 
شكرا لكى يااختى لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2010)

*الرب لا يكسر إلا لكي يجبر. إنه لا يؤدب إلا لكي يلصق النفس والقلب به *
*فلا نجزع لأن المُمسك بزمام "" هو الله. وهو لن يسمح لنا بالتجربة إلا إذا كان لها ضرورة*
*ولكننا تحت الضعف البشرى نتخيل ان اللة تركنا لوحدنا متناسين كلامة المقدس( عينى عليك من اول السنة لاخرها)فهل اللة غير صادق فى وعدة بالطبع لالا *
*لكن ضعفنا هو ما يهيىء لنا مثل هذة الافكار السلبية*
*وكثيرا منا يحفظ هذا الكلام وانا منهم مجرد حفظ فقط *
*لذلك عند الضيقة نسقط تماما *
*ونقول اين اللة من كل هذا *
*لنطلب من المسيح ان يعطينا عمق لفهم ارادتة المقدسة*
****هذا مجرد فكر شخصى لى عندما قريت الموضوع*
*ميرسى راجعة على تاملاتك الجميلة*


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*تامل جميل جدا يا رجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

تأمل فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى كتير ليكى على التأمل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 فبراير 2010)

*

لما صنعوا الشر ربنا جازاهم بانة تركهم ليدي اعدائهم المديانين 
ايوة ربنا سابهم ليد مديان سبع سنين وكانت حالتهم يرثي لها بلدهم وخيراتها وارضهم ومواشيهم وزروعهم وكل شيء استولت علية ميديان

وبعدين ربنا من حنانة ادبهم ولكن للموت لم يسلمهم 

هو ده إلى بيحصلنا دلوقتى ومنذ القرن السادس إلى الأن

يارب نفوق ونرجع إلى الرب
حتى يقول لنا الرب من جديد مبارك شعبى مصر

تأمل رائع يارجعا
أشكرك حبيبتى إنك أشركتينى فيه
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*جمييل خااالص يا رجعا
نتمنى نشوف تأملات اكتر وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 فبراير 2010)

*تأمل رائع جدا يا راجعة
الرب يبارك خدمتك و يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *كلام جميل اوي يا قمر*
> 
> *وتأملات روعه*
> 
> *ربنا يحميكي وانا بحب مواضيعك جدا*​



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة يا روزي يا حبي
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *تامل راااائع يا راجعه بجد*
> *انا اللي بشكرك انك بتشاركينا تاملاتك الجميله*
> *استمري *
> *ودايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الجميله*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​



*ربنا يخليكي يا مشرفتنا الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا ميرو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

*الاستاذ النهيسي 
مرسي خالص لتشجيع حضرتك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> بجد تأملات روعة وانا شخصيا بستفاد
> ويارب كلنا نستفيد
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
> خير​



*مرسي خالص يا ميسو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اجتهاد رائع وتاملات جميلة راجعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
> ويقويكى
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا سيدتي الفاضلة 
الرب  يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (13 فبراير 2010)

الله يا راجعة تاملاتك جميلة جدا جدا 
صحيح قلوبنا مليانة الم بس التجربة دى جت فى صالح الكنيسة 
كل يوم قداسات و طيلبات و اجتماعات صلاة .... بجد فى حالة روحية جميلة عيشينها دلوقتى 
ربنا بيعمل كله للخير... و لو كان ده وقت استشهاد فاهلا  مليون مرة بالشهادة اقصر طريق يودى الملكوت 
لان مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
ربنا ينيح نفوس الشهداء و يصبر اهاليهم 

شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

*تامل راااائع يا راجعهللمسيح

الشكر الك

سلام المسيح
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *تأمل رائع*
> *فى*
> *موضوع شائك*
> 
> ...



*مرسي لمشاركة حضرتك الجميلة 
الرب يباركك استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

فادية قال:


> *تأملات رائعة عزيزتي*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*نورتيني بجد يا  فادية يا حبي 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا مشرفتنا الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> كتاباتك رائعة يا راجعا زيك تماما روعة في روعة ربنا يباركك



*مرسي خالص يا طحبوش يا جميل انت 
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> تأمل جميل جدا ورائع ومعزى مثل كل مواضيعك انتى رائعة بحق ياراجعة
> شكرا لكى يااختى لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



*مرسي خالص يا دكتور فخري 
حضرتك شرفتني بمرورك في موضوعي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

*جرجس
مشاركة رائعة حقا 
زادت الموضوع ثراء 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (15 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر لك يا راجعه على التأمل الرائع
الرب يعطيكي القوه الي اعطاها الرب لجدعون ويساعدك على ما بدأتي به​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *تامل جميل جدا يا رجعا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



*مرسي خالص يا ماجد
نورت التوبيك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى كتير ليكى على التأمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> لما صنعوا الشر ربنا جازاهم بانة تركهم ليدي اعدائهم المديانين
> ايوة ربنا سابهم ليد مديان سبع سنين وكانت حالتهم يرثي لها بلدهم وخيراتها وارضهم ومواشيهم وزروعهم وكل شيء استولت علية ميديان
> ...



*ماما مونيكا 
مشاركه حضرتك لها انطباع خاص عندي 
بجد بفرح قوي لما بتكوني في اي موضوع من موضوعاتي البسيطة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جمييل خااالص يا رجعا
> نتمنى نشوف تأملات اكتر وربنا يعوضك*



*مرسي خالص يا دونا 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك العطر 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

karima قال:


> *تأمل رائع جدا يا راجعة
> الرب يبارك خدمتك و يباركك​*



*مرسي خالص كريمة 
نورتيني بمشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> كل الشكر لك يا راجعه على التأمل الرائع
> الرب يعطيكي القوه الي اعطاها الرب لجدعون ويساعدك على ما بدأتي به​



*مرسي خالص جارجيوس 
الرب يبارك حياتك
يعطيك العافية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> الله يا راجعة تاملاتك جميلة جدا جدا
> صحيح قلوبنا مليانة الم بس التجربة دى جت فى صالح الكنيسة
> كل يوم قداسات و طيلبات و اجتماعات صلاة .... بجد فى حالة روحية جميلة عيشينها دلوقتى
> ربنا بيعمل كله للخير... و لو كان ده وقت استشهاد فاهلا  مليون مرة بالشهادة اقصر طريق يودى الملكوت
> ...



مرسي يا زيزا علي المشاركة الروعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر 
نورتيني ​


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا  راجعة ليسوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> شكرا  راجعة ليسوع
> الرب يباركك



مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة فوزي 
الرب معك


----------



## zamn (8 فبراير 2011)

_*بجد روعة كعادة يا راجعا كعادة  جميل اوىىىىى اوى بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك دة  يارب انا هقعد اكتب بقا لو قدرت اكتب حاجة جميلة هبعتها ليكى ربنا يحفظ عليكى *_


----------



## bashaeran (8 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اهلا اصحابي​*
> *مستغربين العنوان بتاع الموضوع ؟*
> *عارفين مين قال كدة ؟ وقال العبارة دي لية ؟ *
> *طيب يا تري انت شايف ان دة تهكم علي الهنا لة كل المجد والكرامة ؟ *​ *تسلم ايدك الموضوع لا طويل ولا عريض تأمل ملي بالايمان ربنا يرعاك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2011)

الرب له حسابات اخرى لا نعرفها


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2011)

*تأمل جميل  وسرد جيد للاحداث
اعمليها سلسلة مواضيع عن العهد القديم 
علشان فيه ناس زيي ابييييييييييض فى العهد القديم 

*​


----------



## fullaty (8 فبراير 2011)

*تامل جميل جدا ياراجعه 

وانا بحب قصه جدعون جدا لعمل الله العظيم معه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك و طمعانين فى المزيد*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب له حسابات اخرى لا نعرفها



فعلا عندك حق
الرب يبارك في حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *تأمل جميل  وسرد جيد للاحداث
> اعمليها سلسلة مواضيع عن العهد القديم
> علشان فيه ناس زيي ابييييييييييض فى العهد القديم
> 
> *​



مرسي خالص يا جو 
نورتني يا ريس 
ايوة كدة اخرج حبة من الترانيم 
العهد القديم جميل جدا ​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" على التأمل سلمت يداك الله معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *تامل جميل جدا ياراجعه
> 
> وانا بحب قصه جدعون جدا لعمل الله العظيم معه
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك و طمعانين فى المزيد*



مرسي خالص يا قمر علي التشجيع الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويثمر فيها كما صنع مع جدعون ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> شكرا" على التأمل سلمت يداك الله معك



مرسي ميشيل 
نورت الموضوع 
الرب معك ​


----------

